# Laureal Maltese



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello All....I hope you dont mind me starting a new topic. As some of you may know, I have been looking for a female puppy for a while now and now I am quite torn...I am trying to decide between 3 breeders and I can not make up my mind! The other two breeders I am considering are talked about quite frequently in this forum so I am familiar, b*ut has anyone worked or heard of LAUREAL MALTESE?* The lady/owner, Beth, has been sooo professional, sweet, and helpful in her emails, that I feel a bit guilty asking for references on a forum. However, because this is my first Maltese purchase, I really want to do my research throughly. *My inquiries are only about her puppies, NOT HER.* Although I do not know her personally, but in exchanging emails w/ her, I feel that she is incredibly nice and professional. So, please limit comments to her puppies/pedigree only!

Any feedback, opinions are welcomed. Thank you so much!

PS- This is the link to her website: http://www.laurealmaltese.com


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If it were me I wouldn't hesitate buying from Laureal, based on the comments in these threads and the particular people who made those comments. I'd say you'd be very lucky to get a Malt there:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=26259&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=21762&hl=

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=13767&hl=


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

just scanning her website....personally, i would buy from her. her dogs are beautiful.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I also agree. Beth is a wonderful breeder with beautiful dogs. JMHO

Best wishes to you with whatever decision you make.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> I also agree. Beth is a wonderful breeder with beautiful dogs. JMHO
> 
> Best wishes to you with whatever decision you make.[/B]


Thank you Becky! You have been really kind and helpful to me in my puppy search!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Laureal Maltese had beautiful dogs with great lineage!!! She has lots of Marcris in dogs, which is definitely a plus!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Hello All....I hope you dont mind me starting a new topic. As some of you may know, I have been looking for a female puppy for a while now and now I am quite torn...I am trying to decide between 3 breeders and I can not make up my mind! The other two breeders I am considering are talked about quite frequently in this forum so I am familiar, b*ut has anyone worked or heard of LAUREAL MALTESE?* The lady/owner, Beth, has been sooo professional, sweet, and helpful in her emails, that I feel a bit guilty asking for references on a forum. However, because this is my first Maltese purchase, I really want to do my research throughly. *My inquiries are only about her puppies, NOT HER.* Although I do not know her personally, but in exchanging emails w/ her, I feel that she is incredibly nice and professional. So, please limit comments to her puppies/pedigree only!
> 
> Any feedback, opinions are welcomed. Thank you so much!
> 
> PS- This is the link to her website: http://www.laurealmaltese.com[/B]


That seems to be good feedback for you! I didn't realize she had lots of Marcris in her blood line. Emma is from Marcris! Good luck...can't wait to hear what you decide to do!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think you'd be very satisified iwth the quality of maltese you would get from Beth


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Her site looks excellent to me. Just be sure she does genetic
testing for LS, etc., and has a guarantee. Most great show 
breeders do, but it's important to ask. If she does, I'd go for
this breeder.
Who are the other two breeders you are considering, if I may ask?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Laureal Maltese had beautiful dogs with great lineage!!! She has lots of Marcris in dogs, which is definitely a plus!!! :thumbsup:[/B]


I have not looked at her pedigree's myself, but have only heard wonderful things about her. And if she has a lot of Marcris in her lines no wander I like the looks of her dogs............I would not be bias would I.....LOLOL :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> Who are the other two breeders you are considering, if I may ask?[/B]


Chrisman, Rhapsody and Laureal.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We have people here with dogs from both Chrisman and
Rhapsody. I'd go with Rhapsody too...she's a great gal
and knows maltese lines well.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> We have people here with dogs from both Chrisman and
> Rhapsody. I'd go with Rhapsody too...she's a great gal
> and knows maltese lines well.[/B]


Both of my girls are from Rhapsody & I couldn't be happier with them.  I would definately get another pup from Tonia if I were going to get another!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you all for your responses and feedback! It is greatly appreciated. I just came back from one of the breeder's home and I purchased the puppy! It was love at first sight and I just couldn't let her go...As a recent friend on SM told me.."follow your heart!" so I did! This little tiny girl stole my heart. She is not home w/ me yet..but I will post pictures when she does come home!

Again, thank you to everyone who responded!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Thank you all for your responses and feedback! It is greatly appreciated. I just came back from one of the breeder's home and I purchased the puppy! It was love at first sight and I just couldn't let her go...As a recent friend on SM told me.."follow your heart!" so I did! This little tiny girl stole my heart. She is not home w/ me yet..but I will post pictures when she does come home!
> 
> Again, thank you to everyone who responded![/B]


 :w00t: you're not going to give us any more info than that?! oohh...the anticipation!! :smstarz:

congrats!! :aktion033:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474119
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I am not trying to "hold out" on anyone, I promise! I already wrote emails to the other breeders, whom although wonderful, I unfortunately will not be able to buy from. I informed them of my purchase and have apologized. Since I bought the puppy today, and just sent out emails, I want to wait until they read it to post on here. I just dont want to hurt anyone's feelings or make anyone feel disrespected in any way. After all, all the experiences I have had (on SM and w/ breeders) have been so great!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I know a secret, I know a secret and I am not telling until Alice tells....hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474131
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are Alice not admit it!!! Hehehehehehe just joking. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Thank you all for your responses and feedback! It is greatly appreciated. I just came back from one of the breeder's home and I purchased the puppy! It was love at first sight and I just couldn't let her go...As a recent friend on SM told me.."follow your heart!" so I did! This little tiny girl stole my heart. She is not home w/ me yet..but I will post pictures when she does come home!
> 
> Again, thank you to everyone who responded![/B]


 :blush: Alice....I am so excited for you!!! Now we have to start the countdown calendar until your baby puppy comes home!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations!! How exciting! :chili: :chili: Can hardly wait for pics :thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474119
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Tammy..you have been so sweet and helpful! I am very happy to have met you on SM. I was thinking of you after I bought her..haha..


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! :aktion033: 

I am looking forward to those pictures!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474408
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, is this a clue??? I think I know


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474537
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Tammy..you have been so sweet and helpful! I am very happy to have met you on SM. I was thinking of you after I bought her..haha..
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmmm, is this a clue??? I think I know 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Who is Benjamin and Emmy's breeder? Is it who I think it is Deb?


----------



## malteezmommy (Aug 28, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474131
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure I understand your post or why you had to apologize to the other breeders. Did you promise to buy from them then bought from someone else?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474134
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I am not trying to "hold out" on anyone, I promise! I already wrote emails to the other breeders, whom although wonderful, I unfortunately will not be able to buy from. I informed them of my purchase and have apologized. Since I bought the puppy today, and just sent out emails, I want to wait until they read it to post on here. I just dont want to hurt anyone's feelings or make anyone feel disrespected in any way. After all, all the experiences I have had (on SM and w/ breeders) have been so great!

Thanks everyone!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am not sure I understand your post or why you had to apologize to the other breeders. Did you promise to buy from them then bought from someone else?
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, I never made any promises. However, I do appreciate them for exchanging emails w/ me and taking time out to send pictures, and talk about their dogs. I felt that since they took their time out and was professional, I should inform them and also apologize b/c I regret not being able to buy from them. It was just the gracious thing to do, in my opinion. That was the way I was raised. If you do not agree, that is fine as well.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Well I cannot wait to find out all of the details! When is s/he coming home?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474558
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, is this a clue??? I think I know 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Who is Benjamin and Emmy's breeder? Is it who I think it is Deb?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Benny is from Chrisman and Emma is from Marcris. I'm not giving away Alice's secret though!!  But I will say that this pup is gonna be one pampered baby! Congrats again!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

haha..aww..thank you everyone! where my puppy comes from is no secret at all, I just wanted to make sure the other breeders whom I exchanged emails w writes back to me first. So, since they did, I can proudly say that my puppy came from Chrisman. My husband and I drove to their home and I just fell in love w/ her, I signed the contract and paid..lol..yes, i do NOT have very good self control. I also enjoyed meeting Chris and Manny. They were very professional, friendly, and very easy to talk to. Chris obviously knew A LOT about the breed and he answered all of my questions and more. He also has a good sense of humor, I like them both a lot! Couldn't have asked for a better breeder. I hope to keep in touch w/ them and to update them on Mia's life and progress. 

My little girl (Mia) is the first one on Chrisman's available puppy's page. Sorry I do not have any pictures of her right now. I will not, however, be able to bring her home until AFTER Christmas, because I am traveling out of the country in December. My flight lands in JFK literally on 12/31 so I plan to pick her up the next day! haha..the wait is excruciating..I miss her so much!! January is the best time for me to bring her home b/c I have almost the entire month off! 

I am now shopping for carriers, shampoos, and all the other necessities for my baby girl..i want the home to be ready for her .hehe..i LOVE to shop but i never knew shopping for a puppy can be even more fun! i love the dresses and bows, tres chic! i cant wait to dress her up! hehe...

And, Thanks again Tammy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just saw this thread....and I must say - December is going to be one LONG month!!!! I am so excited for you!!! :chili: Now I'm going to go to their web-site and look at the puppies....maybe I'll see Mia.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

:aktion033: Congratulations :aktion033: You are very lucky to have a Chrisman baby. It´s going to be a LONG month but it´ll be worth it. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aw so Mia comes home on New Year's Day!! What a great way to start off the New Year!!! 

And you are sooo welcome!! It's been a pleasure!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> :aktion033: Congratulations :aktion033: You are very lucky to have a Chrisman baby. It´s going to be a LONG month but it´ll be worth it. :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


Thank you! I feel very lucky as well. Your Nacho is GORGEOUS!


----------



## malteezmommy (Aug 28, 2006)

No, I never made any promises. However, I do appreciate them for exchanging emails w/ me and taking time out to send pictures, and talk about their dogs. I felt that since they took their time out and was professional, I should inform them and also apologize b/c I regret not being able to buy from them. It was just the gracious thing to do, in my opinion. That was the way I was raised. If you do not agree, that is fine as well.
[/QUOTE]

Well, that was very nice of you to let them know. You were very gracious.


----------



## malteezmommy (Aug 28, 2006)

I was just talking to my breeder and they were fairly upset about something and after a long conversation I thought I would share this bit of advice since I know a lot of people are looking for puppies on this list.

I think this would be a great time to remind everyone, specially given the time of the year, to remind those who are looking for puppies to be honest and up front with the breeders and let them know that they are shopping around and still looking or talking to other breeders. I think most breeders would appreciate knowing that upfront. 

I also think it is good advice to remind them not to make a commitment to a breeder, whether it is to buy or send a deposit, until they are done shopping around and looking and they find exactly what they want. 

They are a lot of puppies available from a lot of breeders and I think once you find the right breeder and the right puppy you will know and you will be very happy with your choice. 

The right breeder is a gem and hard to find and the right puppy from the right breeder is priceless. :wub: 

Thought I would share.


----------

